# Text Editor on Webpage



## ct5098 (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm creating a website that requires an advanced text editor, similar to the word processor in Google docs. I'm planning on creating the editor from scratch, but I'm not sure what language to use. I was thinking of using a Java applet, but I'm open to other suggestions. Some of the features that are required are highlighting and drawing (such as Microsoft Paint). Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## caleb (Jan 17, 2011)

For text javascript ? Dunno about drawing in a web browser might be tricky.
Java does everything but It needs Java.


----------



## temp02 (Jan 17, 2011)

Online Vi implementation, although it's very simplistic it might give you some ideas, enjoy.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 17, 2011)

fckeditor, not sure about the graphics support though


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 17, 2011)

maybe you can incorporate something like Oekaki? or Paint Chat?


----------

